# Sausage Party



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I threw a sausage party today and everybody loved it. :emoji_laughing:

I stopped by one of my favorite local butcher shops to see what they had in-stock.
Looking around I decided to Go Big _*and*_ Go Home with a nice variety of smoked sausages.
Alligator/Pork, Pork Pineapple Jalapeno, Pork Cheese Jalapeno and Beef.

Mmmm, Mmmm, Grilled Sausages! :emoji_yum:














































*Sides

Red Beans-n-Rice with Smoked Beef Sausage*










*Southern Milk Corn*

In a large stockpot add
2qt water, 2C whole milk, 1C heavy cream, 1 stick of butter, handful of salt, palmful Cajun spice and freshly chopped 1/2C Parsley and 1/8C Rosemary.
Bring liquid to a slow simmer, add corn and bring to a boil.
Slow boil for 10 minutes.










*The Money Shot*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dzam! You ship????? Lol


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks amazing !! What's you red beans and rice recipe ?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> Looks amazing !! What's you red beans and rice recipe ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Zatarain's, unless I really have a wild hair up my ass.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Figured it was something special lol You are using my recipe though 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was scared to open the thread but after seeing it was you, I figured it was safe!!! Dang fancy corn holders fer a sausage dinner??? hahaha


----------

